# (OT) SnowBoarding.



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm going to Winter Park for a week in about three weeks, its gonna be my first time on a snow board. So, do any of ya'll ride? I'm so stoked about this trip. Lets talk snow.

Post anything snowboard related you got. 

And one random question; any one knoe of some warm, snow proof shoes to wear for wandering aroud town and stuff?


----------



## pinpoint199 (May 20, 2007)

Yea, i board. Its the best. The only thing im doin when i cant bike. Im actualy going up to Killington over christmas break.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

oh man you guys are lucky, Australia >>> no snow


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> I'm going to Winter Park for a week in about three weeks, its gonna be my first time on a snow board. So, do any of ya'll ride? I'm so stoked about this trip. Lets talk snow.
> 
> Post anything snowboard related you got.
> 
> And one random question; any one knoe of some warm, snow proof shoes to wear for wandering aroud town and stuff?


der aint no snow up there. Just wear normal hiking boots, wool socks. Youll be fine.

PS- over the last few years, our snow fall has gone to ****.

Its December and its like 60 degrees out. Be sure to stop in Idaho Springs for Beau Jo's Pizza. Classic mountain pizza, well worth the stop. I may even be working up there depending on how biz is at my store.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

*Snowboarding Rocks*

If it's your first time all you need to do is accept the fact that you will fall . Then you're set :thumbsup:.

This is my new Skate Banana!!! 
:drumroll:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

hmmmm, I wonder why they call it a banana...? lol, thats a cool board. it needs to get a little more ripe, a little to green to eat. lolz


But dang... a lot of my friends snowboard but I haven't tried it yet...


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Thanks DJskeet... But better a bit green then old and brown


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

R1D3R said:


> If it's your first time all you need to do is accept the fact that you will fall . Then you're set :thumbsup:.


haha, i was kind of especting to fall my way down the entire mountain.

And about the shoes, Im just clueless about snow and cold weather. I live in Texas.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> haha, i was kind of especting to fall my way down the entire mountain.
> 
> And about the shoes, Im just clueless about snow and cold weather. I live in Texas.


Good snow shoes youu can find in REI


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Well if you've got some "board-sports" experience it'll definitely help with snowboarding. I went to an indoor snowboard/ski place and I rocked the stuff first time.

If you like snowboarding you might wanna try snow-skating...take an old walmart deck or whatever and just push along!

Not that I ever tried but it's never snowing up here and I don't think they'l let you do that kinda stuff at the indoors...


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

here is a picture of some pre season jibbin. maybe it will get you stoked

also if its your first time take a lesson. i wasted my first 2 years (ten times) trying to learn on my own. some of my friends took lessons and they learned the same amount in 3 lessons. 

oh and nice banana. i have wanted to try on of those. they look fun


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

yea i snowboard, its pretty much life, ive been to winter park its pretty dope, make sure you hit up mary jane if you are feeling adventerous, oh and how do you guys like your skate bananas? i was looking at one but didnt wanna break the bank so im still riding my k2 www


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

Winter Park is bada$$, my buddies dad runs the Snow Cats up there.
REI is way expensive, just wear some skate shoes and some wool socks or some plain ol hikin boots. 

Definately hit up Beau Jo's pizza if you get the chance, that sh*t is amazing.


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

*Cotton Kills*

Snowboarding is a blast!! The learning curve can be a little painful, though. Take a lesson and don't let the first day discourage you. Get some good wool or poly socks and long johns and leave your cotton stuff at home. Have fun!!!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

2 planks for me !!!!!!!! tahoe just got some REAL snow... but still no where near enough


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, I should be aight with the shoes.
Beau Joes... gotta check that out.

Thanks for that pic climbingbubba, looks sick.
If anyone has pics, post em!


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i havent been in 7 years, and im craving that sh!t...tahoe needs more snow!!!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks, that was taken back in october, i love living in utah. i get to bike half of the year and snowboard the other half. it makes it so you don't get burned out on either. even though i just got my urban bike all done and there is a foot of snow outside my door right now.


----------



## literocola (Dec 18, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> also if its your first time take a lesson. i wasted my first 2 years (ten times) trying to learn on my own. some of my friends took lessons and they learned the same amount in 3 lessons.


Best advise given.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Been snowboarding for 6 years now, tis fun. I'm more about rails and the downhill type of stuff than big jumps, I've gone bigger on my bike than on my snowboard as far as jumps go.

I've been to the rockies too!


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> If it's your first time all you need to do is accept the fact that you will fall . Then you're set :thumbsup:.
> 
> This is my new Skate Banana!!!
> :drumroll:


i just picked upa 152 skate banana i love it so far. ill post a pic later
ive been ridin for 9 years.
so far this season ive been 5 times lookin for 75 trips this year. 
i ride at snowshoe mostly have a season pass there

goin to jackson hole dec. 20-30th


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

*Riding Pic*

This is at WP, I'm not gonna tell you where though!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

rockcity01 said:


> i just picked upa 152 skate banana i love it so far. ill post a pic later
> ive been ridin for 9 years.
> so far this season ive been 5 times lookin for 75 trips this year.
> i ride at snowshoe mostly have a season pass there
> ...


Make sure you do post a pic. Does the 152 have the same graphics as my 156?



spazzy said:


> oh and how do you guys like your skate bananas? i was looking at one but didnt wanna break the bank so im still riding my k2 www


I am ashamed to say I have not hit the mountains yet, so I don't know how it rides quite yet. But I can tell you that it is very soft :thumbsup: and very light.


----------



## BostonStreetRider (Sep 21, 2007)

I ski, just learned 360's last season and I'm super stoked to start off this season, we just recently got about 6 inches of snow which kills the biking season, a bit of a bummer but hey, it kick starts the skiing/snowboarding season rather nicely. And I picked up a pair of early 90's-looking Elans from someone's garbage and so am looking to hit up some urban rails this winter.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

I won my K2 snowboard, and just grew into it. I have been carving on a long board alot over the summer, so that hopefully will help.


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I live in Jackson Hole, really steep, good resort, lots of rocks and natural freestyle lines. Snowboardings like riding slopestyle and downhill: fast tech lines, beg jumps, gaps; or it can be like a skatepark...I was bummed when I couldn't ride bikes anymore, but our snow's good right now I'm back in the groove of carving hard and popping off every rock and bump I can find. I think Grand Targhee, about an hour away, has more snow than anywhere in the country right now.


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

R1D3R said:


> Make sure you do post a pic. Does the 152 have the same graphics as my 156?
> 
> s yet, so I don't know how it rides quite yet. But I can tell you that it is very soft :thumbsup: and very light.


yeah different base though. ill get a pic up tomorrow. 
i just got back from a rail jam with it, its deffinatly mellowing out more. feels real good right now.

hey found some pics of my board when i first got it. its got a different sticker job now..


















pm me and ill give you a review on it and some updated pics if you want


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Imma be rockin a high quality rental board...


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah I snowboard, I ****in love it

heres my board:
















burton Dom 159 with Burton custom bindings (soon to be Rome Tagras or MFM Pros) although I need to get some funding for those *hint buy my rear wheel hint*

oh yeah it snowed 4 inches here yesterday and I got knocked out trying to 360 onto a rail


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

been ridin got bout 3 years. never been to a real mtn jus lil midwest hills :madman: but its still all fun. i like teh jumps n flowin the tree runs more than hittin up rails n pipe but i wanna learn to ride the pipe this winter. right now i am ridin a Lamar Ultra but am getting an Arbor Draft for x-mas.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

nice vinney. anyone ever say "dude, your board sucks! look how beat up it is?!" lol.
i like burton. i got a burton custom. ill post some pics later


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Hahahah I havent gotten that yet (though I bet I will) yeah I like burton alot, thier boards are no joke. They have so much tech packed into them and ride so smooth. I dont have many options with burton though since they only make a few wide boards (size 14 boots) and I dont like the other ones besides the DOM.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

been riding like 11 years. gimme 70-80 foot booters allllll day.


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

seal where do you ride? i reserved a spot on a cat for 10 days. im so pumped.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I learned when i was eight, stoped for 8 years, then picked it up again last year. I really regret ever stopping.

My board:

Allian Kale Stephens Pro 159
Flow Amp 9 bindings


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

Vinny A said:


> Hahahah I havent gotten that yet (though I bet I will) yeah I like burton alot, thier boards are no joke. They have so much tech packed into them and ride so smooth. I dont have many options with burton though since they only make a few wide boards (size 14 boots) and I dont like the other ones besides the DOM.


Yikes you ride 14s on a mid wide! i thought i was crazy trying to squeak by with 12s on my dom. do you get a lot of toe and heel drag?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Vinny A said:


> Yeah I snowboard, I ****in love it
> 
> heres my board:
> 
> ...


holy narrow stance :eekster: you should try widening your stance some. if your rocking a park board like the dominant then you should have a wide stance to match. i am 6 foot and have a 24 1/4 inch stanch. judging by the size of your board im guessing your taller than that. trust me, it will make park so much easier.
oh and if your going to shell out the cash then get the rome's. the best bindings i have ever rode on. the mfm's are cheap and break easy. also look into the ride lineup. they claim to be lightest on the market right now. i think i might switch when/if my rome's ever die. (3 years of 50+ days a season and the things won't break!!)


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Yo... I work at Winter Park... PM me and I'll give you my number. I can give you some pointers to get you started.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

literocola said:


> der aint no snow up there. Just wear normal hiking boots, wool socks. Youll be fine.
> 
> PS- over the last few years, our snow fall has gone to ****.
> 
> Its December and its like 60 degrees out. Be sure to stop in Idaho Springs for Beau Jo's Pizza. Classic mountain pizza, well worth the stop. I may even be working up there depending on how biz is at my store.


It snowed 3 feet this week.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

climbingbubba said:


> holy narrow stance :eekster: you should try widening your stance some. if your rocking a park board like the dominant then you should have a wide stance to match. i am 6 foot and have a 24 1/4 inch stanch. judging by the size of your board im guessing your taller than that. trust me, it will make park so much easier.
> oh and if your going to shell out the cash then get the rome's. the best bindings i have ever rode on. the mfm's are cheap and break easy. also look into the ride lineup. they claim to be lightest on the market right now. i think i might switch when/if my rome's ever die. (3 years of 50+ days a season and the things won't break!!)


nah the stance is perfect for me, I fooled around with it alot and that stance feels perfect. I have no idea what its at right now but it feels perfect. Ive only been out 2x this year so far though so I might fool with it a bit. Oh also I'm 6'4 so yeah I'm a bit taller than you 

As for my boots I'm rockin ride boots with this whole volumizing crap so basically I have size 14 boots in size 12.5 shells. Also the Dom 159 has a wide waist so Im good with toe and heel drag, I get pratically none. Thats the only reason why I went with the 159. I could easily have gotten away with a 154 if it wasnt for my monster feet.


----------



## ictoacoy (Jul 10, 2006)

Its been snowing like crazy so hopefully it keeps on snowin when you are here. It looked UGLY early on but now there is a nice base. A few tips for you 1st snowboarding experience:

1. You will fall ALOT. Even more if you don't get a lesson. So get a lesson.
2. Make sure your hotel/condo/whatever has a hot tub and is stocked with booze to ease the pain from #1.
3. Avoid boozing on the hill. I've seen many a friend tear an ACL, run into a tree, etc. after only a few beers at lunch.

Have fun.....


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

rockcity01 said:


> seal where do you ride? i reserved a spot on a cat for 10 days. im so pumped.


i ride in mn. at the smallest hill ever. www.hylandski.com

they always have a 60 footer, and its nice to have a towrope so i can get a days worth of riding in between school and work. i go about 80+ times a year.

then i take a trip to utah at new years and hit the biiiig stuff.


----------



## corec (Jul 29, 2007)

literocola said:


> Beau Jo's Pizza. Classic mountain pizza, well worth the stop.


I love that place.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

sealclubber said:


> i ride in mn. at the smallest hill ever. www.hylandski.com
> 
> they always have a 60 footer, and its nice to have a towrope so i can get a days worth of riding in between school and work. i go about 80+ times a year.
> 
> then i take a trip to utah at new years and hit the biiiig stuff.


ur in MN eh. in Feb im going to visit sum family up in Bemidji and have been thinking bout take'n a day or two to hit up Lutsen and or Spirit Mtn. are they as nice as they are claimed to be or in other words is it worth the drive from Bemidji?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ictoacoy said:


> Its been snowing like crazy so hopefully it keeps on snowin when you are here. It looked UGLY early on but now there is a nice base. A few tips for you 1st snowboarding experience:
> 
> 1. You will fall ALOT. Even more if you don't get a lesson. So get a lesson.
> 2. Make sure your hotel/condo/whatever has a hot tub and is stocked with booze to ease the pain from #1.
> ...


Haha, tips 2 and 3 arnt gonna be options. This is a sorta guided packaged trip, with 40ish other highschoolers. So, the guides handle the details for me, but in turn i loose some freedom on this trip.

So, that means i dont know if ill be able to take a lesson, i will if i can though.

And joelalama, I'd dig some tips on cheap eats.


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

anybody else here work at a snowboard shop?


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

nope dont work at a shop but i do work the lift at Snow Creek Ski Resort in MO.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

One more tip... ALWAYS keep your jacket zipped while skiing/boarding. Nothing screams outta town noob (gaper) more than sliding down the hill with a Starter (or camo) jacket wide open flapping in the breeze.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> One more tip... ALWAYS keep your jacket zipped while skiing/boarding. Nothing screams outta town noob (gaper) more than sliding down the hill with a Starter (or camo) jacket wide open flapping in the breeze.


Ha, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

You'll need a nice pair of goggles... Even if it's not sunny they offer protection...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

R1D3R said:


> You'll need a nice pair of goggles... Even if it's not sunny they offer protection...


swimming goggles right?

Nah, im playin. I know what you mean


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

R1D3R said:


> You'll need a nice pair of goggles... Even if it's not sunny they offer protection...


x2

Good goggles are really important, Im rockin the Oakley O Frames fvckin killer goggles.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> swimming goggles right?
> 
> Nah, im playin. I know what you mean


No I did mean swimming goggles... They protect you from the wet snow


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

It's snowing here in Winter Park as we speak. The snow ought to be good when you get here.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

joelalamo45 said:


> It's snowing here in Winter Park as we speak. The snow ought to be good when you get here.


Aesome.

And only 16 more days!


----------



## run 21 (Oct 26, 2007)

dude belive it o not ugg boots are kick ass for after riding but you can leave the wrong impression


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

Dude you have uggs too? ****ing insane! I love mine! They are sooooooooo comfortable.


----------



## run 21 (Oct 26, 2007)

ya but i doubt they fit anymore i just wear my fluffy ipaths now


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

*Bump.*

4 days till departure! I got all my gear and am getting really stoked.

I'll have another update with pictures when i get back.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

Sombrio69 said:


> ur in MN eh. in Feb im going to visit sum family up in Bemidji and have been thinking bout take'n a day or two to hit up Lutsen and or Spirit Mtn. are they as nice as they are claimed to be or in other words is it worth the drive from Bemidji?


yeah id hit up spirit if you want a really good park, probly the best jump sets in mn. otherwise lutsen if you just want that mountain feel. i hear this year is their first year with a park so i wouldnt expect much


----------



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jackson Hole's full on now, and the biggest storm yet is supposedly coming soon.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Aggie, call me when you get here on my cell... We can take a run or two. 


Joel
970-531-7265


----------



## rushtrack (Sep 7, 2006)

Representing ktown and plaid...

Laaaatttteeerrrrrrrr


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

sick


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

I only fell on my face once!

Snow boardin is awesome!

pics soon... (not many)


----------

